# Old frames



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Can old drawn out frames and foundation of larger cell size be used as honey supers when you have downsized your bees?

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi,

Yes. But you loose interchangeability of combs. For large scale beekeeping it will be a pain to keep the combs straight. You could use them the first season and slowly phase them out. Or render them and trade the wax for foundation. I would definitely NOT use combs that have had miticide residue. Also one should use a queen excluder to garantee the queen won't move in the supers.

Clay


----------

